# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > برنامه نویسی شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Development) >  سخت افزار شیرپوینت

## m0st4f4

باسلام 
سخت افزار مناسب برای فعالیت در زمینه شیر پوینت چیست؟حداقل سیستم و سیستم پیشنهادی تون چیه 
قصد خرید لپ تاب دارم و با وجود جستجو در مورد سخت افزار موردنیاز شیرپوینت به نتیجه درستی نرسیدم

تشکر...

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

جهت اجرای SharePoint برروی لپ تاپ شما نیاز به لپ تاپی با مشخصات ذیل دارید که بتوانید به صورت Visualization  و یا Physical استفاده نمایید:

CPU: Core i7 with 6 MB Cache
RAM: 16 GB RAM
Hard Disk: 750 GB
با مشخصات فوق می توانید SharePoint را برروی لپ تاپ اجرا نمایید، توصیه بنده این است که از Visualization استفاده نمایید.

موفق باشید

----------


## m0st4f4

تشکر جناب Ghafarnia 

بنظرتون لپ تابی با مشخصات کمتر هم میشه استفاده کرد ؟ نمیخوام زیاد هزینه کنم
پیشنهادی دارید؟
من تازه وارد این زمینه شدم و اطلاع زیادی ندارم 

جایی خوندم که برای برنامه نویسی و پیاده سازی با شیرپوینت همون امکانات ویژوال استدیو کافی است

----------


## Ghafarnia

با درود

بله شما می توانید لپ تاپی با Configuration پایین تر تهیه کنید به عنوان نمونه با CPU Core i5 و RAM 12 GB، البته مد نظر داشته باشید که چه نسخه ای از SharePoint را می خواهید استفاده نمایید. نسخه 2013 به مراتب نیازمندی های سخت افزاری بیشتری را خواهان است. برای برنامه نویسی در SharePoint، امکانات Visual Studio کافی است اما شما باید Visual Studio را برروی سروری نصب نمایید که SharePoint در آن نصب و تنظیم شده است در غیر اینصورت نمی توانید برنامه نویسی را انجام دهید.

موفق باشید

----------


## omidall1

دوست عزیز اساسا" شیرپوینت احتیاج به منابع زیادی دارد و نصب آن بر روی لپ تاپ همواره با مشکل روبرو خواهد بود ، شیرپوینت اگر بصورت standalone نصب شود حدود 24 گیگابایت حافظه لازم دارد تا بتواند بدرستی کار کند از آنجایی که تامین اینقدر حافظه بر روی لپ تاپ بسیار گران است می بایست نصب شیرپوینت را حداقلی انجام دهید اگر سرویس های اضافه و غیر ضروری شیرپوینت را پس از نصب غیر فعال کنید و حافظه SQL server را بصورت دستی محدود کنید با 6 گیگابایت حافظه نیز کار شما انجام خواهد شد.

----------


## Milad_Fashi

این شیرپوینت رم خور خفنیه.کاشکی حداقل برای Developer ها انقدر مصرف نمیکرد.Developer اون هم باید بره یه سرور بخره

----------

